# Put a plow on this thing!!!



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

All I can this thing is soooooo ugly!!!!!! Oh its on ebay too...Rob

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=80760&item=4509714495&rd=1


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Is that the truck you want to buy and drive daily?


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

i think i am going to have nightmares tonight


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

No! I just want a plain jane cab over..Rob


----------



## Plow King jr. (Jan 1, 2005)

*i like it*

i like it


----------



## evil snowman (Jan 5, 2004)

that thing kicks ass. i would drive it everyday. a good coat of gray primer and i'm set. i read the description and it was a ford truck. must have taken some time to build.


----------



## Chainlink (Oct 29, 2004)

I think its cool, little road warrior in the making.


----------



## snowinjoe (Nov 23, 2004)

found a plow for it








or a blower


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

snowinjoe said:


> found a plow for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. it'd be deadly to crash in it with that plow and snowblower on it! yikes!


----------



## Plow King jr. (Jan 1, 2005)

*hi*

should i get it lol


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

If I am not mistaken that thing was in a movie that i just seen on satellite TV. The movie was about some people that thought they had super powers and the Title ended wit ......men? anyway that vehicle i believe was in that movie Note: Ben Stiller was in the movie. Excuse me if i did not spell Ben's last name right.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

mystery men, never did go see it but wonder how it was.


----------



## QCPride (Feb 16, 2005)

*Mystery Men*

you should see it
"Excuse me, you might want to put some clothes on if you want to fight crime today!"
LOL flick


----------



## caz41 (Nov 29, 2004)

Looks like it is out of Mad Max Beyond the Thunderdome. Tina Turner should be riding shotgun.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

*I have one too!*

I have a 70's Ford C-900, which is very simular to that, without all the crap on it! I went to eBay to look at the pictures,and it was so fun to see the cocpit and how it so much the same! I love that thing!


----------

